# Scams in uae



## Ozzieowl (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have been offered a teaching (ESL) position in UAE and want to check out the validity of it.
It is for Al Mawahib British Private School in Sharjah.
To me the job offer happened in two days and I am suspicious for some reason.
Please help if you can.

Also if anyone knows of any ESL positions available please get in touch.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

As long as they have not asked you for any processing fees etc, why do you think it is a scam? Maybe your profile fits their requirements completely?


----------



## Ozzieowl (Mar 8, 2017)

svgeorge said:


> As long as they have not asked you for any processing fees etc, why do you think it is a scam? Maybe your profile fits their requirements completely?


Thanks for your comments George. The reason is that it all happened so quickly and reading from others it takes a few months! Also when I was skyped, the person who was skyping me was not the same person as was said to be the school principal.
What I am thinking and this may seem odd, but I have heard of identity fraud............! I think i may be being too cautious?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Recruitment scams here revolve around "advance fee scams".
This means that once offerered a scam job - you would be requested to send funds to their preferred travel agency to cover visa fees and travel costs (with the promise that they would be refunded when you arrived in the UAE).
Summary - if you get asked for any advance fees - it's a scam!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ozzieowl (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks Steve, I'll keep that in mind should it occur. I may be too cautious, but there's always someone trying to make a quick buck!


----------



## syed1602 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ozzieowl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a teaching (ESL) position in UAE and want to check out the validity of it.
> It is for Al Mawahib British Private School in Sharjah.
> ...


Hi,

I have also been offered an ESL Instructor in the same school ( AL MAWAHIB BRITISH SCHOOL). I received an email from the school principal who is inviting candidates for various English Teaching Positions for the school. I replied to the email showing interest in the position offered as it had the very attractive salary and other benefits. Within a few hours of my email, I got an email stating that my resume is shortlisted and I have a skype interview after 2 days. I was little suspicious of the quick reply. Anyway, that date arrived and I was interviewed on skype without a video call as the caller said that due to a poor signal he won't be making a video call but an audio call. The interview was pretty short and quick my surprise the interview and very short and I was asked very simple questions which I did not expect. The very same evening I got an email that I have been selected and I need to furnish some documents for the offer letter. I did that and I got an offer letter the next morning. This aroused suspicion in me and I started browsing the web for more information about the school.
As soon as I clicked on the principal message on the school's website I was surprised to see this message below: "

We would like to inform you that the principal Mr X is no longer working with the School and resigned last year.
The school takes no responsibility for any arrangement made by him."


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if you're suspicious of something, wouldn't the first thing you'd do is contact the school? To verify information?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Well if you're suspicious of something, wouldn't the first thing you'd do is contact the school? To verify information?


That's too obvious to many.

Gawd help the kids they're teaching.


----------



## Ozzieowl (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi thanks for your input, and yes I have emailed the school but have not received a response. I have also seen on another TESOL page that it is actually a SCAM.


----------

